# Managing Adobe Account via LRCC



## Colin Grant (Jan 28, 2018)

Operating System: High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):1.1

In Preferences there is an option to Manage Account. Whenever I click on it Safari opens and just times out. Is this a known bug?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 28, 2018)

Not that I'm aware of. It works OK on my Mac using Chrome.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 28, 2018)

The menu item works fine for me and the link opens with Safari.  Try opening the link: Adobe ID using Safari alone instead of invoking it via the LRCC menu item.  It should work either way.


----------

